# Earthquake hits Tochigi plant



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not surprising of course and they seem to be dealing with it well, but I would guess that could interrupt GT-R deliveries slightly?

Jalopnik: Obsessed With The Cult Of Cars

Best wishes to all those out there.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Not surprising of course and they seem to be dealing with it well, but I would guess that could interrupt GT-R deliveries slightly?
> 
> Jalopnik: Obsessed With The Cult Of Cars
> 
> Best wishes to all those out there.


Are you being f***ing serious!!! Who cares about the gtr being disrupted slighty??? The country has had the biggest earth quake in 140 years. The death toll is rising by the minute. 

If the r35 owners bothered leaving this section and visited the non-gtr section you would see a thread about the earth quake and our members that live over their. 
I have seen two or three r35 owners at the most on the thread giving their condolences and best wishes to the families in japan. 

I'm gobsmacked you even put that in the same thread about the car being delayed, you p**ck!!!!!!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Well said that man :lamer:


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

My condolences and best wishes to the families in japan and the other effected countries


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jim-lm said:


> Are you being f***ing serious!!! Who cares about the gtr being disrupted slighty??? The country has had the biggest earth quake in 140 years. The death toll is rising by the minute.
> 
> If the r35 owners bothered leaving this section and visited the non-gtr section you would see a thread about the earth quake and our members that live over their.
> I have seen two or three r35 owners at the most on the thread giving their condolences and best wishes to the families in japan.
> ...


For the hard of thinking, this part of the forum does indeed relate to the R35, hence why I posted about R35 related news. It does not indicate in any way that I consider news of the GT-R's factory to be more important than people dying. 

P**ck yourself.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> For the hard of thinking, this part of the forum does indeed relate to the R35, hence why I posted about R35 related news. It does not indicate in any way that I consider news of the GT-R's factory to be more important than people dying.
> 
> P**ck yourself.


Well said david.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

SBR said:


> Well said david.


I'll second that


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

SBR said:


> Well said david.


:clap::clap:

Think it goes without saying that every member here wishes everyone in Japan only the best, 

Personally don't see anything at all wrong with your post.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It might be argued as this your first post on about the earthquake it seems Insensitive

Regardless of your intentions I don't think it's relevant considering the sheer scale of what's happened is yet to be revealed. Factory could have burned to the ground for all I care tbh

Mook


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Whilst i don't care which section you posted in, your main point does appear to be that GTR deliveries could be interupted, which is highly insignificant considering what has happened. I'm sure that's not how it was intended, but that's how it's come across.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see that post as insensitive - he did finish by wishing those out there the best.

We all know how serious the tragedy is and no one would trivialise it, but this is a car forum after all.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having been to Tochigi and met many people there it is sad to know that some people may have suffered. I hope everyone is okay and is working to help those affected at this tragic time. Consideration must be given to all those affected, not only in Japan, but everywhere in the world either directly or through friends and relatives they know. Personally the issue is about the tragedy itself not about some factory - the world has millions of them! In that regard I have no idea what relevance this thread has to the real issue.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree, pretty bad taste from the op. I have family nr Osaka and luckily they are unaffected by the events. Thought s go out to the families of the killed and injured.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

londongtr said:


> I don't see that post as insensitive - he did finish by wishing those out there the best.
> 
> We all know how serious the tragedy is and no one would trivialise it, but this is a car forum after all.



Yes, it is, but it's our Japanese friends who make our cars and I too personally know people out there and this is a tragedy of the utmost ferociousness. Must admit that DY post did sound a little off tho


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> Are you being f***ing serious!!! Who cares about the gtr being disrupted slighty??? The country has had the biggest earth quake in 140 years. The death toll is rising by the minute.
> 
> If the r35 owners bothered leaving this section and visited the non-gtr section you would see a thread about the earth quake and our members that live over their.
> I have seen two or three r35 owners at the most on the thread giving their condolences and best wishes to the families in japan.
> ...


 Well said and seconded.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> For the hard of thinking, this part of the forum does indeed relate to the R35, hence why I posted about R35 related news. It does not indicate in any way that I consider news of the GT-R's factory to be more important than people dying.
> 
> P**ck yourself.


 OK points taken. It may have been taken slightly wrong under the circumstances.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David was simply posting something GTR related, he even gives his best wishes to all those out there! reading between the lines, I dont see the problem at all.

By misconstruding Davids thread and attacking him in such a way, you are only creating more negativity than is already felt by the rest of us about the disaster, and thats no different to a traveller getting in to a fight at his grandmothers funeral, its predictable, yet disgraceful all the same. 

My Sympathy is with the victims.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Whatever way you look at it, regardless that it is the r35 section, now is not the time to be thinking about the effects on supply. Hundreds if not thousands of people have been affected and even killed. Thousand of homes have been destroyed..etc etc. bad taste whatever way you look at it. Name calling is not really what is called for though.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> David was simply posting something GTR related, he even gives his best wishes to all those out there! reading between the lines, I dont see the problem at all.
> 
> By misconstruding Davids thread and attacking him in such a way, you are only creating more negativity than is already felt by the rest of us about the disaster, and thats no different to a traveller getting in to a fight at his grandmothers funeral, its predictable, yet disgraceful all the same.
> 
> My Sympathy is with the victims.


Even on a sensitive tragedy like this you still spout your senseless ****ing bile 
do us all a favour and **** right off IDIOT


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Please stop this thread as it is the wrong place to be airing views and making statements that are not relevant under these tragic circumstances.
Just let our thoughts and prayers be with all those affected.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Well said that man


----------

